# C-50



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

How can I post a photo of my c50??


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Stefano said:


> How can I post a photo of my c50??



Edit the image size to 640x480 and store it. It must be less than 200k also.

Reply to your question above, and while editing scroll down below this box where it says "Upload photos"

Hit that button, Browse for your photo (wherever you stored it) and off you go.

When done - Submit Reply

Just like this:


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

terry b said:


> Edit the image size to 640x480 and store it. It must be less than 200k also.
> 
> Reply to your question above, and while editing scroll down below this box where it says "Upload photos"
> 
> ...


And This............."NICE BIKE" terry b !!!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

CampyCarbC50 said:


> And This............."NICE BIKE" terry b !!!


Clearly a case of parallel planetary development, Mr. Spock.

It's going to be pretty funny when we all turn up at some large regional orgainzed ride and PR4 C50s are as common as OCLV Treks.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Colour scheme*

That's why I got the PR-11 <gr>

At least they won't be as common as Giant TCR's -- at a recent amateur stage race that's all I saw !!!!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*What size is that C50? (nm)*



CampyCarbC50 said:


> And This............."NICE BIKE" terry b !!!


 Nice ride.


----------



## CampyCarbC50 (Jun 4, 2004)

boneman said:


> Nice ride.


Thanks boneman..........It's a 48 Sloping


----------



## faraway (May 4, 2004)

bad photo but a colnago


----------

